# Off to Cleveland NMRA Convention



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Robin and I are off to Cleveland NMRA Convention. We will leave El Paso Today and hope to do some sight seeing while there and meet folks we do business with and customers.

Mike & Robin


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Good luck, have fun...and pick me up on your way through!!!


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I am so tempted to make the 400 mile trip up there on 19 July for the NTS.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Have fun, Fifer, maybe we'll see each other. If you're also doing any touristing, there's a number of museums up here that are all worth seeing. The first museum I'd recommend is the freshly renovated Cleveland Museum of Art. Even if you're like me and not really a connoisseur of fine art, see the place anyways. The renovation is simply incredible. There's also the natural history museum, the Western Reserve Historical Society, the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, the William G. Mather steam ship, and the USS Cod (a WWII submarine) are all worth seeing. The Rock Hall, Mather, and Cod are within walking distance of the convention center, and the others are about ten minutes' drive away, out on University Circle.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

We are back and had a great time in Cleveland and met lots of great folks. Here is a small slide show of the trip.

http://s42.photobucket.com/user/mfifer/slideshow/NMRA Cleveland Convention

Mike


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice pics thanks for showing them. I see you have a pic of the modeltech studio guy there has been a big discussion here about his products many unhappy customers


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Let me take a stab here...Robin is your wife? Very nice!! You must be the other person in some of the pics. 

Did you talk with any of the guys from Model Railroader? I'm curious how terrible it must be to have a job where you do what you love, and what many other people do for a hobby. Also, what do THEY do for hobbies??


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

mustangcobra94 said:


> Nice pics thanks for showing them. I see you have a pic of the modeltech studio guy there has been a big discussion here about his products many unhappy customers


Could you elaborate or link?
Thanks , Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Fire21 said:


> Let me take a stab here...Robin is your wife? Very nice!! You must be the other person in some of the pics.
> 
> Did you talk with any of the guys from Model Railroader? I'm curious how terrible it must be to have a job where you do what you love, and what many other people do for a hobby. Also, what do THEY do for hobbies??


Oddly enough most of them are model railroaders and like what they do. The work portion involves getting all the info out to everyone else.
Good bunch of guys, spoke with them at breakfast one morning.
Mike & Robin


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

Fifer said:


> Could you elaborate or link?
> Thanks , Mike


sorry i don't know how to link it but it is under the structures forum title model tech studios. seems alot of guys have had problems with their products it's good reading. maybe bid ed will see this and link the thread.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mustangcobra94 said:


> sorry i don't know how to link it but it is under the structures forum title model tech studios. seems alot of guys have had problems with their products it's good reading. maybe bid ed will see this and link the thread.


Here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24420

Mustang,
When you're looking at anything, look up top in the address bar, click on it it will turn blue, then when it is blue RIGHT click and pick copy.
Now come back to the post were you are going to link it and RIGHT click and pick paste.
It will be there for all to click on.

It is a copy and paste off the address bar, you know what a copy and paste is and what an address bar is right?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice pictures Mike.

Did you come back with a bag of goodies?


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

thanks ed i think i got it !!


----------

